# What Do You Think Of These Slingshots?



## craniac (Sep 2, 2011)

I came across this vendor on Ebay and they look interesting, and are affordable. I was shooting a generic Walmart Trumark "wrist rocket" with the kids while camping and think it would be nice to have something that would fit in my pocket and a little more ergonomic.

http://www.ebay.com/sch/tripwire0000/m.html?_nkw=&_armrs=1&_from=&_ipg=&_trksid=p3686

http://thumbs3.ebays...aUg2DAVwtvA.jpg


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

They look OK, but before buying on eBay, check out our Vendors. Some have slingshots in the same price range and the Vendors here are known and respected.

http://slingshotforum.com/forum/36-site-vendors-forum/


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

If you are looking for something to take camping, you should lookd into HDPE or poly frames. They take a beating better and rain and weather won't affect them like wood. They can be a lot thinner, fitting in the pocket better, also. Check out the vendor section here on the forum. There are several excellent makers of poly and HDPE frames. Simple Shot, Yo Slingshots, Wingshooter, Bill Hayes, and several others (sorry if I missed some) are great values and every one of them are great to deal with.

Check them out....you won't be disappointed.

Todd


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Yes . And you can get honest opinions and reviews of the stuff here. You know they shoot well.


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

They look to be pretty basic slingshot designs as long as the quality of materials is good they should be fine, and the price isn't bad...good luck with your search.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

they look like imitation gamekeeper catties . you may be better off making your own . if you want a basic shape to start with start looking at the vendors on here as was mentioned above . if i were you, id look at A+ slingshots as a starting point .


----------



## Rapier (May 28, 2011)

Imperial said:


> they look like imitation gamekeeper catties . you may be better off making your own . if you want a basic shape to start with start looking at the vendors on here as was mentioned above . if i were you, id look at A+ slingshots as a starting point .


Oh yeah. GameKeeper copies alright. John did his modified version of Bills target Hathcock and the one there looks identical. I wouldn't buy them just on principle. If your dead set on a peticular shape from this ebayer then probably go to the guy who did them first. Gamekeeper John. He's not on this forum but you can find him on youtube. Better yet, First check out all the vendors here or wanted to sell by members section. I like Flippinout's new poly one, looks indistrucable.


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

I agree with all the statements above. The vendors here are awesome,reviews are available, and they provide lots of options for tough pocket-able slingshots. I fully endorse supporting them.

A friend of mine recently bought two of this dudes hunting bandsets, and I have had a couple opportunities to shoot with them. In all fairness I gotta say they seem to be a really high quality. Ridiculously powerful (complete overkill for target shooting), but a very nice quality. But the subject being his frames, I can't speak towards that, never tried one.

As far as camping, I agree that an hdpe or poly is a great investment. Also, ergonomics are great but buying one that is ergonomic for you would quite possibly not be ergonomic for a child. I hate to push in any one direction but there is a very comfortable poly model sold by a vendor that could easily fit many size hands*cough, axiom,cough, cough,simpleshot*.

Or maybe a WBG from Yo Slingshots, these seem rather compact, ergonomic, and I believe come in a poly version. I have not tried one yet(unfortunately), but they are receiving some great reviews.

Anyhow I wish you luck in your slingshot purchasing endeavors. Please let us know what you decide on, and give a review.


----------



## WILD BILL (Jan 26, 2012)

The new SCOUT would fit all your requirements. The design is great. Fits multiple hand sizes and has both hammer grip and fork thumb supported. It would be a great " Camping" SS for both Youth and Adults

Bill


----------

